# how do a relable shirts



## djxxxclusive (May 13, 2007)

I'm talking to a lable dealer about getting lables for my tees and I can't afford transfers yet and I don't have the epuipment to use them either.. So it sounds like sew in labels are the best for me right now. what is the best way to do this cut them out and sew in new ones? I haven't been able to find someone to do it professionally I just moved to the Phoenix area. I heard of people using seam rippers but I'm affraid to rip the shirt is this a hard process? Also how do you sew in my label do I use a regular sewing machine or what is the best way to do this and most cost efective. Or is having some one do it professonaly the best way?


thanks
peace
XXX


----------



## ShirtHappens (Jun 26, 2006)

You could find one in your city just go to Yahoo! Local - Find businesses and services near you. type in your city and type in seamstress and check out the results try contacting them and asking if they could relabel your shirts for you.


----------



## kilrkats (Jan 27, 2007)

Try Imprints Wholesale. They sew in labels professionally at their Denver facility. They've also just introduced a new tagless program.


----------



## djxxxclusive (May 13, 2007)

thanks I will check them out.. I just moved from Denver a few weeks ago I wish I knew that then but I'm still printing in Denver so it still might work..

peace
XXX


----------



## kilrkats (Jan 27, 2007)

djxxxclusive said:


> thanks I will check them out.. I just moved from Denver a few weeks ago I wish I knew that then but I'm still printing in Denver so it still might work..
> 
> peace
> XXX


Where are you at now and maybe I can help you with local relabelers?


----------



## djxxxclusive (May 13, 2007)

I live in Mesa Az. it's just east of Phoenix. I found a seamstress that said they would do if for 50 cents a shirt I thought that was reasonable. What do you think..


----------



## kilrkats (Jan 27, 2007)

That's pretty reasonable. Is it over-the-seam or under-the-seam? What quantity do you have to bring in to receive that price? Regardless, it's still a pretty good price.


----------

